# MUSIC as an aid



## kevinb311 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey All. Does anyone find that listening to music helps them get back into their true self? I find that if I listen to very emotional and sentimental music, and I begin to slowly feel the emotion, I get back into my true self. Can anyone relate to this? Sometimes I get so touched by music that I begin to cry and I immediate start feeling like the real person I am, not this fake person.

Let me know!


----------



## sivan (Aug 1, 2006)

I know what you mean. i can feel it as well.

I think you sould work with it. make yourself a habbit, listen to music daily and get the bennefit out of it.


----------



## peachpie (Aug 17, 2006)

I feel the same way. Music helps me stay grounded. On very sunny days it helps to have headphones on when I'm outdoors, otherwise I feel like floating away.


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

Music is my drug, it instantly positively alters the mental state, if you want to look at it in scientific terms. Can't really go more than a day without or I go crazy. It's a wonderful addiction to have though.


----------



## barx0 (Aug 26, 2009)

yes, music affect me.
some songs can make me feel in a situation of DR or DP.
before i heard about DP or DR i thought that those sogs make me insane or something


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

loud dance music when stoned, sends me into crazy dp states of mind.
slower Indie style of music helps me.

with dance music its as though, my mind races with the beats of the songs, and takes me on a horrible mental adventure through my thoughts and fears, and everything else in between.


----------

